# Premiere CS4 64Bit?



## Spock55000 (23. September 2008)

Guten Abend!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken das neue Adobe Produktion Studio Premium CS4 zu kaufen, als Student.
Nun habe ich eine Frage, weiß einer ob es das als 64 Bit geben wird? Und wenn ja, was ist alles 64 Bit?

(Ich hoffe diese Frage passt hier rein)

Gruß
Spock


----------



## ink (23. September 2008)

Moinsen
Stöber doch mal in den News 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/software-news/324253-adobe-cs4-suiten-fakten-und-daten-online.html

mfg


----------



## Spock55000 (23. September 2008)

Ja, danke für diesen Tipp, jedoch hatte ich da schon geschaut. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur blind.


----------



## Gunah (24. September 2008)

ich denke mal dauert noch bis 64bit Versionen von Adobe kommen, die schaffen es ja nicht mal Flasch als 64bit Version rauszubringen


----------



## darkframe (24. September 2008)

Hi,

also wenn ich den Text bei den 3 Sternchen unterhalb der Systemanforderungen auf dieser Seite richtig verstehe, wird wohl nur Photoshop als 64-Bit-Version erscheinen, wenn das mit "nativer Unterstützung" gemeint ist. Die anderen Applikationen sind lediglich als "64 Bit zertifiziert" aufgeführt.


----------



## ink (24. September 2008)

So, hab mich mal ein wenig informiert:
Die 64bit-Versionen scheinen erst ab CS5 zu kommen.
N bissl doof das.

mfg


----------



## Spock55000 (25. September 2008)

Oh, das ist ja schlecht, wieso brauchen die immer so lange dafür? 
Seitwann gibt es 64 Bit? Bestimmt schon vier Jahre oder länger. Jetzt habe ich mich schon darauf gefreut, und dachte CS4 gibt es endlich als 64 Bit Programm. Naja, dann warte ich eben auf CS5.


----------



## bokay (26. September 2008)

64bit machen meiner Meinung nach dennoch Sinn, allerdings nur wenn wirklich ausreichend Hardware-resourcen vorhanden sind.
Wenn z.B. PS und AE offen sind können beide (bei genug RAM im gesamten System) den gesamten möglichen Arbeitsspeicher beanspruchen...

Ausserdem glaube Ich nicht dass der Unterschied wirklich so groß ist zumal die meisten User ja gar kein System besitzen in denen die Mehr-Resourcen zur Verfügung stehen die ein 64bit-System ansprechen könnte.


----------

